# Purpose Driven Deception!



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 13, 2009)

I wanted to share this message here with the believers on this forum and those who are not members, but lurk here. There are things being said that does not line up with the true Word of God. Do not be deceived!

I didn't put this here for debate, but for you to read and to do your own study on the subject. 

Blessings...N&W

_*************_
_Don't be deceived, God is not mocked...for whatsoever a man sows, he shall reap. (Galatians 6:7)_

_But even if we, or an angel from heaven, preach any other gospel to you than what we have preached to you, let him be accursed. (Galatians 1:8)_

_The gospel is a message about redemption, not life’s purpose. _
_(John MacArthur)_

There is a “New Spirituality” being preached under the banner of evangelical Christianity today. It is so subtle in its guise that even the most bible-based Christians easily find it compelling. Its cleverness lies in its use of “fresh” terminology, which allows it to mix New Age concepts into the Christian faith. This is not a one man revolution, but proponents of this new thinking are mixed through almost every church and denomination. Its borders with the truth are fuzzy to the extent that the new way of thinking has impacted almost every Christian in some way or another. This does not aim to be a comprehensive resource; just an alert message with a few key points.

*The Seeker Sensitive movement*
Being seeker sensitive sounds like something we should all want to be. But is the result when unbelievers determine the christian message. Also, is the true gospel intended to be “seeker sensitive”, or is it a deeply convicting message that may often be offensive? Jesus said that the world hated him for his message:

_*The world cannot hate you, but it hates Me because I testify of it that its works are evil. (John 7:7)*_


*The false Christianity of End Times*

_But know this, that in the last days perilous times will come: For men will be…, …having a form of godliness but denying its power. (II Timothy 3:1,2,5)_

In this passage the character of people in the end times is not described as being atheistic or even satanic, but rather it indicates that the prevailing characteristic is that men will follow a watered down form of the truth. This fits with the agenda of many New Age teachers and prominent globalists; that of establishing a One World Religion. This is an agenda with *purpose*, its proponents are *driven*, and it is ultimately a *deception*. It seems to me that the parable of the wheat, and the tares and the parable of the mustard tree, both seem very relevant to a form of modern Christianity that has much outward growth, but very mixed fruit.


----------



## Ramya (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been thinking about this for a while with the LOA and all of these self-help, prosperity, purpose driven  books. It might SEEM like it lines up with the Word but do not be deceived! God's word is the answer. I refuse to be lukewarm for God in order to make non believers feel at ease around me. No! They should know that I'm different, they should see that light inside of me. And I refuse to tailor and water down God's word to fit my wants. Everything that looks good ain't of God.


----------



## divya (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you for sharing. This is good food for thought, because we must be aware.

*1 Peter 5:8*  - _Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour:_


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 13, 2009)

I've noticed this when political correctness enters church teachings. Jesus is NOT politically correct.
Jesus said, "I am The Way, The Truth and The Life: NO MAN cometh unto the Father, *BUT BY ME*." Not Jesus and other religions or other messages/ways of thought apart from the gospel. Jesus will NOT share His throne with any other INCLUDING us.


----------



## inthepink (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, this really bothers me and why I decided to stop attending the "mega-church" where I was going.  It was all touchy-feely and great but they did not inspire their people to grow.  Messages were sweet and touching but of course, there were messages on tithing correctly.  That always gets me.  What's sad is that when you get to know some of the members, you can see how they are fazed by the whole thing b/c they don't know anything differently. And it's really sad.

I know someone who became a Christian at this church and was baptized with her live-in boyfriend at the time.  It's been 4 years or so since she became a Christian and she has never owned a bible until I gave her one a few weeks ago.  I do not stand in judgment of her but I do stand in judgment of the church.  They have not given her the tools she needs to grow or inspired her to grow and it's very sad.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh My Lord....This speaks volumes. After listening to Paul Washer's Shocking Message, I began to think about really getting to know Jesus. So I began reading Matthews. It was amazing how anyone that spread the gospel wasnt "nice" about it, including Jesus. I was convicted and thought "If God choose me, I have to get serious about this thing." Thank you for posting.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you. God is the answer.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you for reading.  This is important...especially here on LHCF!

Blessings to all of you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 13, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Oh My Lord....This speaks volumes. After listening to *Paul Washer's Shocking Message*, I began to think about really getting to know Jesus. So I began reading Matthews. It was amazing how anyone that spread the gospel wasnt "nice" about it, including Jesus. I was convicted and thought "If God choose me, I have to get serious about this thing." Thank you for posting.


I listened to this message last night.  I'm so used to this type of teaching.  I am aware that not everyone does though in this country and so, yes...it would be considered 'shocking' for some.

The gospel is the plain truth.  Not everyone is going to want to hear the truth though...and may even think that when you do present it to them, that you are cramming something down their throat.  Their fight is not with you, but actually with Jesus...so, don't be concerned about what others think of you and what they say.  The one thing I know for sure is that Jesus got our back!

They did it to Jesus and you and I are not exempt.  They called Him every name under the sun...yet, He continued on with His calling and He told them the truth.

Jesus proclaimed the message regardless of what the "world" thought about Him.  He told us to go forth and also proclaim that same message and that "signs and wonders will follow us" when we do.  The message isn't going to always be "flowery words" that most want to hear.

It's wonderful to be a believer in Jesus Christ and to proclaim His message of salvation to all who will listen.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you. I have heard messages like this even with my pastor but something about Paul's deliverence just makes you want to get on your knees and start repenting for stuff you didnt even do...

However, I struggle with a fine line between being conveying the gospel and making sure its done in love and not arrogance like...because I know this and you dont know this it makes me more "spiritual" then you. 



Nice & Wavy said:


> I listened to this message last night. I'm so used to this type of teaching. I am aware that not everyone does though in this country and so, yes...it would be considered 'shocking' for some.
> 
> The gospel is the plain truth. Not everyone is going to want to hear the truth though...and may even think that when you do present it to them, that you are cramming something down their throat. Their fight is not with you, but actually with Jesus...so, don't be concerned about what others think of you and what they say. The one thing I know for sure is that Jesus got our back!
> 
> ...


----------



## chicacanella (Mar 13, 2009)

YEah, they were saying this about Joel Oelsteen on youtube. They said that he never, never or very, very rarely preaches about sin or trys to bring someone out of sin.  This is deceiving to them and stunts their growth. He is goin to have to pay for that.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 13, 2009)

I was listening to another 2hr message by Paul Washer and he started talking about preachers being concerned with giving the church their "Best Life Now." I was like..."did he...did he...did he...just call out Olsteen...oh snap"...



chicacanella said:


> YEah, they were saying this about Joel Oelsteen on youtube. They said that he never, never or very, very rarely preaches about sin or trys to bring someone out of sin. This is deceiving to them and stunts their growth. He is goin to have to pay for that.


----------



## Krymsonkween (Mar 13, 2009)

My heart aches while I listen to this message on youtube.  There are friends that I have that have left the church because of the way church is.  They are looking for a true gospel and not one of u r getting a house or a car or the prosperity sermon.  Your heartaches when u go to church on Sunday and u c the same people doing the same old thing.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Mar 13, 2009)

I think I bought purpose driven life but never used it because I was supposed to do it with my friend. I guess that's a good thing then.


----------



## Krymsonkween (Mar 13, 2009)

A Pastor I know who is sickly and walks with a cane and hunched over we were talking one day and he said whenever you c some mega churches where are the sick, the lame, the blind and the hopeless.  He said u c the finely dressed up front.  When he turned to walk out he said if this is my best life I don't want is.  As he left tears rolled down my face.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 13, 2009)

Im reading it now. Im on day 5. If you want a partner, PM me.



BeyondBlessed said:


> I think I bought purpose driven life but never used it because I was supposed to do it with my friend. I guess that's a good thing then.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 13, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Thank you. I have heard messages like this even with my pastor but something about Paul's deliverence just makes you want to get on your knees and start repenting for stuff you didnt even do...
> 
> However, I struggle with a fine line between being conveying the gospel and making sure its done in love and not arrogance like...because I* know this and you dont know this it makes me more "spiritual" then you*.


His deliverance was one of 'burning passion'.  I loved it as well!

ITA with the bolded.  Remember though...you can still do it in the sweetest voice, the most soothing words and people will still think you are arrogant and obnoxious about it.  Our hearts must have a purpose to share the gospel...not to act like our stuff don't stink...well, you know what I mean.

I thank God for you, that your heart is for God and that you choose to be His hands and His feet to share His Good News!


----------



## Janice (Mar 13, 2009)

Amen and a thousand times Amen for this thread OP! Olsteen is good but in the end he is responsible for people's souls, not their happiness, prosperity, etc. I find TD Jakes among others professing and leaning towards a gospel of half truths as well. And Paula White, well lets's just forget about that one, her show looks like QVC to me know selling lotions and beauty products. Its a tragedy what many churches are coming down to but we are in ends times and this is what will be! 




This is why I dont listen to any more television preachers besides Beth Moore and Joyce Meyers. The christian walk is not all peaches and creams, there will be suffering and trials and tribulations along the way. That is why Jesus said to count the costs!




2 Timothy 3
Perilous Times and Perilous Men
 1 But know this, that in the last days perilous times will come: 2 For men will be lovers of themselves, lovers of money, boasters, proud, blasphemers, disobedient to parents, unthankful, unholy, 3 unloving, unforgiving, slanderers, without self-control, brutal, despisers of good, 4 traitors, headstrong, haughty, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God, 5 having a form of godliness but denying its power. And from such people turn away! 6 For of this sort are those who creep into households and make captives of gullible women loaded down with sins, led away by various lusts, 7 always learning and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth. 8 Now as Jannes and Jambres resisted Moses, so do these also resist the truth: men of corrupt minds, disapproved concerning the faith; 9 but they will progress no further, for their folly will be manifest to all, as theirs also was.
The Man of God and the Word of God

10 But you have carefully followed my doctrine, manner of life, purpose, faith, longsuffering, love, perseverance, 11 persecutions, afflictions, which happened to me at Antioch, at Iconium, at Lystra—what persecutions I endured. And out of them all the Lord delivered me. 12 Yes, and all who desire to live godly in Christ Jesus will suffer persecution. 13 But evil men and impostors will grow worse and worse, deceiving and being deceived. 14 But you must continue in the things which you have learned and been assured of, knowing from whom you have learned them, 15 and that from childhood you have known the Holy Scriptures, which are able to make you wise for salvation through faith which is in Christ Jesus. 
16 All Scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness, 17 that the man of God may be complete, thoroughly equipped for every good work.


 Coutersy of BibleGateway.com


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Precious Wavy....

You know where/how I stand on this; you and I have shared about this 'in the beginning" of our 'sistership'  and I thank God that you took the time to post it. 

I won't say anything more.....  

Except that God always uses you 'on time.'


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> His deliverance was one of 'burning passion'. I loved it as well!
> 
> ITA with the bolded. Remember though...you can still do it in the sweetest voice, the most soothing words and people will still think you are arrogant and obnoxious about it. Our hearts must have a purpose to share the gospel...not to act like our stuff don't stink...well, you know what I mean.
> 
> *I thank God for you, that your heart is for God and that you choose to be His hands and His feet to share His Good News*!


 

:blush3: God called me, so I must go....thing is I have no idea where he's taking me...


----------



## TrustMeLove (Mar 13, 2009)

Can someone hook me up with this Paul Washer message? Thanks


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 13, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Can someone hook me up with this Paul Washer message? Thanks


 
*Shocking Youth Message Stuns Hearers - So Shocking & Biblical*


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 13, 2009)

God is on it today.  I was just thinking about this today.  The term "seeker friendly" just kept popping up and I was like. . .God what is that, shouldn't we all be "friendly" enough that people will seek us out.  No need to make special adjustments to the delivery of the Word which is the truth, in order to fool people into seeking us.

Ephesians 6:10-12 warns, "Be strong in the Lord and in the power of His might. Put on the whole armor of God, that you may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this age...."


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 13, 2009)

I thought about this same thing. Then God revealed to me: This is way people leave the churc. The same treatment they received to come to God is what they will expect when maturing as a Christian. They will always seek the softness when it comes to the Word and yet alot of times, to be corrected in our sin, it must be served up blunt and unadulterated. And when they get it like that, they feel the church is right for them because God doesnt want them to be talked to like that.





SuperNova said:


> God is on it today. I was just thinking about this today. The term "seeker friendly" just kept popping up and I was like. . .*God what is that, shouldn't we all be "friendly" enough that people will seek us out. No need to make special adjustments to the delivery of the Word which is the truth, in order to fool people into seeking us.*
> 
> Ephesians 6:10-12 warns, "Be strong in the Lord and in the power of His might. Put on the whole armor of God, that you may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this age...."


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 13, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Im reading it now. Im on day 5. If you want a partner, PM me.


I have read this book. It took me 6 years to read it. I read it in September / October. I was going thought changes.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 13, 2009)

*Creflo Dollar comes to mind. I have never really cared for him.  He come across to me as someone after something for himself. He's always taking about prosperity and never about salvation.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 14, 2009)

Janice said:


> Amen and a thousand times Amen for this thread OP! Olsteen is good but in the end he is responsible for people's souls, not their happiness, prosperity, etc. I find TD Jakes among others professing and leaning towards a gospel of half truths as well. And Paula White, well lets's just forget about that one, her show looks like QVC to me know selling lotions and beauty products. Its a tragedy what many churches are coming down to but we are in ends times and this is what will be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


prettyfaceANB said:


> :blush3: God called me, so I must go....thing is I have no idea where he's taking me...


He's taking you to a place where you can be used for His glory...like, ummmmmm......LHCF for starters!  He brings us to the most unlikely places to proclaim His Gospel!

*Thank you, Beverly for starting this forum and allowing us "christians" to have a voice here.  Your work is NOT IN VAIN!!!*



SuperNova said:


> God is on it today. I was just thinking about this today. The term "seeker friendly" just kept popping up and I was like. . .God what is that, shouldn't we all be "friendly" enough that people will seek us out. No need to make special adjustments to the delivery of the Word which is the truth, in order to fool people into seeking us.
> 
> Ephesians 6:10-12 warns, "Be strong in the Lord and in the power of His might. Put on the whole armor of God, that you may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this age...."


 
I want you all to know that when I put this here, I didn't have any particular pastor in mind...actually, I wasn't even thinking about 'pastors' when i did...but, I was thinking about the slick, slimey spirit that has come into this forum...and it is foul.  I've been praying against it...so naturally I will be attacked for it.  But, what will it mean if I'm NOT attacked as a christian?  If they did it to Jesus, they will do it to us.  Nothing surprises me and so therefore I'm not afraid.  

*Nothing can remove me from the position that God, the God of the Bible, has placed me in....nothing and no one...hallelujah!*

I want us to remember too that its not just about the people that we see and hear on tv or radio that may make us think about this topic, but....those who are also suppose to share the Gospel that may do this as well...you know, the people you know.....even us!  We must always be on guard and protect our hearts for out of it flows the issues of life.

The Bible forewarned us about deception, so it shouldn't come to us as a surprise.   We can't depend on others to declare the truth, we must be willing to declare it as well, even here in a Hair Forum...who would have thunk it..huh?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 14, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks Precious Wavy....
> 
> You know where/how I stand on this; you and I have shared about this 'in the beginning" of our 'sistership'  and I thank God that you took the time to post it.
> 
> ...


Hey sis...yes, I do know where/how you stand on this.  We have been sharing alot together and I'm so grateful to have you in my life.  I learn so much from you, Shimmie...so much.  I thank God for you and your uncompromising stance about God and His Word...you are certainly that 'cutting edge' Woman of God that proclaims the message of truth...it's an honor to know you!

God's timing is always perfect!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 14, 2009)

Complacency is the word that comes to mind.  We as a Church have become complacent with the fact that we are saved by grace and only by grace and it's unfortunate that people are stealing grace and using it's promise to draw people further and further away from the core truths of the Bible.  Dangling grace in front of people like a piece of meat with the guise of wealth and prosperty attached to it, with the hope that they are welcome even in their sinful state. . .but in this complacency we have also forgotton to remind people that grace comes at a cost. . .the cost of turning AWAY from our old sinful ways.  

The reality is that none of us is perfect, except Jesus.  We have been redefining perfection so that everyone feels perfect in their current fallen state.  This is not the life. Struggling with sin isn't suppose to be easy.  It isn't suppose to feel good to turn from the things that our flesh likes.  It's tough and there are some leadership and laymen in the Church who are pulling people in and having them think that it's all a piece of cake and that you can "do you" or "whatever makes you feel good" or my all time favorite "the Lord knows your heart".

We have become complacent and too comfortable with our sinful nature and we aren't even trying to fight that flesh and beat it down and rebuke it and rebuke that devil anymore.  We've given up the battle.    I'm saying we, because WE are all one body and when the leg doesn't work, the foot can't step, when the arm doesn't work, then the hand can't praise, and when the heart stops beating. . .

N & W, this thread has been on my heart for a while now, and I've talked to other Christians and the sentiment is the same.  We are not winning souls like we ought to be, we are just making friends with the world.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 14, 2009)

SuperNova said:


> Complacency is the word that comes to mind. We as a Church have become complacent with the fact that we are saved by grace and only by grace and it's unfortunate that people are stealing grace and using it's promise to draw people further and further away from the core truths of the Bible. Dangling grace in front of people like a piece of meat with the guise of wealth and prosperty attached to it, with the hope that they are welcome even in their sinful state. . .but in this complacency we have also forgotton to remind people that grace comes at a cost. . .the cost of turning AWAY from our old sinful ways.
> 
> The reality is that none of us is perfect, except Jesus. We have been redefining perfection so that everyone feels perfect in their current fallen state. This is not the life. Struggling with sin isn't suppose to be easy. It isn't suppose to feel good to turn from the things that our flesh likes. It's tough and there are some leadership and laymen in the Church who are pulling people in and having them think that it's all a piece of cake and that you can "do you" or "whatever makes you feel good" or my all time favorite "the Lord knows your heart".
> 
> ...


 
This is why we should NOT depend on man to teach us anything...but, the Holy Spirit will teach us what we need to know, so that we won't be deceived.

People need to hear from God...and that's what is lacking.  People are so easily ready to hear God from "others" that they don't know the voice of the Lord....He said "and the voice of a stranger they will not follow."

Discernment is important to a believer in Jesus.  Without it...we are walking in darkness, not able to see the obstacles that are in our path.  The Lord is the light of our path...well, at least He should be.  But, when we are lazy to 'study to show ourselves approved....a workman not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth' then, we fall for the okey-doke and find ourselves in a worse state then the first.

It takes more than going to church, reading a few scriptures in our bible and listening to good, christian music....it takes a total and complete lifestyle change...a 'dying to self' mentality and a willingness to hear the voice of God and to abide by His Word, to live this christian life the way we are suppose to.

It's not an easy thing to do...but, if Jesus did it we can too.  He said..."Greater works shall you do because I go to the Father."  

If He said it...that settles it for me!

Thank you for this post!


----------



## momi (Mar 14, 2009)

Amen Wavy!  The prosperity gospel had lulled us to sleep - it is time for us to wake up from our slumber!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 14, 2009)

momi said:


> Amen Wavy! The prosperity gospel had lulled us to sleep - it is time for us to wake up from our slumber!
> 
> Thanks for posting!


Thank you, momi.

My purpose for this thread also is for those who are on this forum to be aware of some 'deceptive words' that are being used here and how we need to see it for what it is and come against it.

When two are more are gathered in His Name (Jesus), there I AM is in the midst of us!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 14, 2009)

Hallelujah! Right before I read this I made this declaration to myself (different wording). We're on the same wavelength. God bless you! 

And in declaring the truth we must KNOW the truth. Knowing the truth requiring knowing the word of God. Ladies, to whom it may concern, stop relying on church to teach you the Truth. I would assume that we all have bibles. Read it. Get a book that can jump start you walk with God like *Purpose Driven Life*[Just found out its an awful book]. Apply it to your life everyday and share it as much as possible. Make time to spend QUALITY time with him. I am sorry to say but I doubt he'll appreciate 5mins a day when he instructs we mediate day and night. God is watching and testing you with everything. When Jesus returns, and you are found lost and you have been deceived, it will be no one fault but your own. You had access to the same bible those who are living eternally with the Father do. 



Nice & Wavy said:


> *Nothing can remove me from the position that God, the God of the Bible, has placed me in....nothing and no one...hallelujah!*
> 
> The Bible forewarned us about deception, so it shouldn't come to us as a surprise. We can't depend on others to declare the truth, we must be willing to declare it as well, even here in a Hair Forum...who would have thunk it..huh?


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 14, 2009)

I know someone who read the book Purpose driven life, and she posted a page a day, I went through it with her,  and although it was a long time ago,  there was some good to it, and some seemed just 'off'  I dont know how else to put it, and I cant say what it was-it was so long ago, but I had to guard her at times in her perception of what was being said in that book,  I can say today, the book did nothing for her ......really,  I guess at least at the time it was something for her to focus on,  but she seemed to still come away from it empty and unfed with no real tools for 'that purpose driven life'  because I think its impossible to have a purpose driven life,  that is God led unless you are surrendered to him and seeking your purpose from him, I mean anyone can have a purpose driven life, to get this job, marry this man, buy this house, take this trip, have this amount in the bank etc etc.   all empty purpose outside of the Lord's purpose for your life,  just my input and opinion .....is all

But I believe our purpose can only be made known by the one that purposed it for us in the first place


----------



## hurricane (Mar 14, 2009)

*Thank you so much. You are truly an end time voice. Please keep sharing this with believer's and non-believer's. Today there is a focus on self and this higher being stuff. If we could save ourselves then there would be no reason for Jesus Christ. Many are blinded by the world system, which worships everything but our heavenly Father. That is why the bible teaches us to be in the world but not of the world. *

*I have been debating about starting a blog and teaching others about our Father and his plan for us. Many have a misconception of him because they do not read the bible but take bits and pieces of what they hear and distort it. Thanks for the encouragement.*

*I am also an end time voice who is like Jonah, in hiding but we all must come out and speak the truth.*


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 14, 2009)

hurricane said:


> _Thank you so much. You are truly an end time voice. Please keep sharing this with believer's and non-believer's. Today there is a focus on self and this higher being stuff. *If we could save ourselves then there would be no reason for Jesus Christ.* Many are blinded by the world system, which worships everything but our heavenly Father. That is why the bible teaches us to be in the world but not of the world. _
> 
> _I have been debating about starting a blog and teaching others about our Father and his plan for us. Many have a misconception of him because they do not read the bible but take bits and pieces of what they hear and distort it. Thanks for the encouragement._
> 
> *I am also an end time voice who is like Jonah, in hiding but we all must come out and speak the truth.*




_*If we could save ourselves then there would be no reason for Jesus Christ.

*_This would make a GREAT t-shirt slogan.  

And you are  no longer in hiding, like Jonah, you seemed to have been spat out of that whales belly from hiding.


----------



## Ramya (Mar 14, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I know someone who read the book Purpose driven life, and she posted a page a day, I went through it with her,  and although it was a long time ago,  there was some good to it, and some seemed just 'off'  I dont know how else to put it, and I cant say what it was-it was so long ago, but I had to guard her at times in her perception of what was being said in that book,  I can say today, the book did nothing for her ......really,  I guess at least at the time it was something for her to focus on,  but she seemed to still come away from it empty and unfed with no real tools for 'that purpose driven life'  because I think its impossible to have a purpose driven life,  that is God led unless you are surrendered to him and seeking your purpose from him, I mean anyone can have a purpose driven life, to get this job, marry this man, buy this house, take this trip, have this amount in the bank etc etc.   all empty purpose outside of the Lord's purpose for your life,  just my input and opinion .....is all
> 
> But I believe our purpose can only be made known by the one that purposed it for us in the first place




I read the book too. I had the book, the journal and the small book too. It is off. God told me my purpose. Everything else that I do should be to align myself with HIS will for my life. It's not about what I want to happen, it's what He wants me to do. I don't recommend that book to anyone.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 14, 2009)

I've never heard reviews of that nature about the book. This is my second time reading it. the first I read it, I wasn't ready for what it had to say. I believe this book is for those at a certain place in life. I've reached that place I believe. These books arent intended to replace what God or the bible says for your life. They simply facilitate. But there's tons of books available to help give those ready for a closer walk with God a starting point. Choose that challenges you and is biblical based.

[Just read the reviews on Purpose Driven Life. Glad I found out now, I'm only on day 6. Its a biblical tailored book and is not recommended by most reviewers.]


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Mar 14, 2009)

Yall are on fire in this thread! I'm loving it... pure truth!  The Bible said that IT is the final authority, and IT is sufficient.. .Therefore, nothing shall be added or taken away from it.  All these preachers preaching this feel-good gospel full of half-truths, sensationalism and everything else is completely leading people down the path to destruction and falling away from the faith.  I dont know how many friends I had in the past that were part of this word-faith movement of speaking things into existence who haven't realized this stuff is borderline witchcraft, if not completely so... The Bible directs us and instructs us in such matters... People think because it works then it must be from God, and I think where is your reason.  God gave us reason, discernment and intellect for a reason.  But how many preachers are telling people to leave theri intellect and reason at the door when they enter the church.. .BEcause they dont want you to think and use your head and discern God's truth, and the fact that they are not preaching it..  Matthew 23 (?) tells us that in the end times there will be deceivers and liars who will preach a false gospel to those with itching ears to hear what they want to hear and to go after their own lusts, and that they will be able to mock all of the miracles Jesus has performed, and that Satan would appear as an angel of light, all of this would cause believers to fall away from teh faith, from their first love BECAUSE they did not have the LOVE of the TRUTH in their hearts....  We have to have the guts and desire to long for and love truth in it's most purest form, and keep it sacred and above all things...  God's Word is true through and through....  But a lie only has to contain a little bit of truth to be believable...  

The purpose driven life is a bunch of hogwash, and many other books out here professing to be Christian... Even the book The Shack, and a bunch of others.... Ladies, if you want good apologetic reviews on Christian books and theology, go here.  http://www.discerningreader.com/book-reviews/the-purpose-driven-life ......  There are whole lots of books there that have been reviewed by some great people with amazing discernment and bibilical knowledge... Also, for other apologetics issues, visit www.letusreason.org.   The writer is Hawaiian, and his English isn't perfect, so show a little gracde, but you'll definitely get the point...

I tell people a lot when they get mad at me for being honest with them and letting them know what's up about the church is this..  When you're at work, and your boss requires you to do a whole  bunch of stuff not related to your job, and stuff that's quite unnecessary, dont you just get mad... Cause aren't there so many pressing issues in yoru life that deserve your time and attention, and we allk now how precious our time is.  We dont get an endless amount of it...  So in the same respect, why do we get mad when churches and pastors want us to do all this nonsense in the name of God, supposedly, like sowing seeds, reading all of these blasphemous books, doing this, doing that, praising God this way, barking like dogs, laughing and falling out and rolling around, when the Bible clearly tells us that we must just confess our sin, believe in faith that Jesus died for our sins, and that we are saved... and that we walk out our salvation by pursuing God and holiness for the rest of our lives, and that he strengthens us to do so... And he also asks that we have a childlike faith... Our faith isn't works centered, and certainly we can't control God by sowing seeds demanding that he resopnd.  AFter all, He's God!  Who are we to tell Him what to do!  Sow all the seeds you want, but God is God, adn He will decide when to give adn when to take away... How can one preach Grace, but then think we can manipulate or control God based on our giving or what we do... We simply cannot do enough to ever earn the Lord's Grace and Mercy...and certainly, giving to get will never bless us or Him as well... It's conditional,a nd the Lord asks that we give without condition, and that He loves a cheerful giver...

HOw many poeple would continue to sow seed offerings, and name this and claim that, if they knew half of the things they asked for God was in no condition to grant... These pastors are worrked about their "flocks" having cars, money, clothes this and that, while they are spiritually dead and thirsty for a real relationship and encounter with the Lord.  God isn't our sugardaddy or fairy godmother dispensing gifts at our beckon call...  How dare we disrespect Him as so and reduce Him to a mere santa claus...  Let me stop here.. cause I get fired up... hahaha.. but I know yall feel me


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Mar 14, 2009)

One more thought before I really jump off this soap box...  Talking about God being a santa claus to so many....  If primarily He's God, the Father... How many dads relish at theri kids always asking them for things?  I mean, at some point, don't our parents get tired of us begging them for things when most often than not, they just want to love on us, teach us, instruct us, discipline us, and have a relationship wtih us.  Yes, it is no doubt that a parent loves to bless theri children with things, but first and foremost, they want to be a parent and have relationship with us, prepare us for life, and certainly teach us in teh ways we should go for our salvation.  Is God not the same tyep of Father, who desires relationship... Don't we owe Him more than just asking for things all the time, and speaking everything into existence and giving to him conditionally... If he experiences emotion in it's full array, and he desires that we love him and have relationship wtih Him, then wouldn't it grieve the Lord if all we wanted was to figure out ways to manipulate his word, use it out of context just to get things from him... If I were that parent, it would certainly grieve me.  The Lord wants us to know him and for us to be known by Him.. that is the essence of relaitonship, to know and to be known...  How many churches are really preaching that????  But rather, they want us to see God as Santa..... nothing more..  it's ridiculous.. I'm sure you all agree.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 14, 2009)

Can someone explain to me why Purpose driven life is not recommended?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Can someone explain to me why Purpose driven life is not recommended?



I've read it years ago, but I think the sentiment is that no book, other than the Holy Bible itself can actually tell you your purpose in life.  God created us for a purpose and that purpose is in his word.  PDL is a bit selfish in that it is about making ones self feel good about what you are doing rather than doing whatever God's will is for you, whether or not it makes you feel good.  

mt 6:33 explains my opinion
3But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Mar 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Can someone explain to me why Purpose driven life is not recommended?


 

See here.. http://www.discerningreader.com/book-reviews/the-purpose-driven-life

Better explanation than I can put into words  HTH


----------



## Ramya (Mar 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Can someone explain to me why Purpose driven life is not recommended?



For me it's the reckless tailoring of scripture. He frequently quotes half a scripture to get his point across. But when you read or just happen to know the context AND the entire scripture it doesn't 'fit' his agenda.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Mar 14, 2009)

alabama said:


> For me it's the reckless tailoring of scripture. He frequently quotes half a scripture to get his point across. But when you read or just happen to know the context AND the entire scripture it doesn't 'fit' his agenda.


 
You are spot on, Alabama!  Good job,,,


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you ladies. I always listened to people talk about the book but never looked at reviews online. Its a completely different review. I am glad someone said something, thank you so much. First time I read it, I didnt finish it and forgot almost everything I read. I have been so eager to get into doing God's will for my life that I like Lord I'll do anything....I guess I was foolish in believing that a minister wouldnt publishing something deceiving. I have trouble following the bible sometimes...
And book recommendations (i love books)? There's alot of books on this site you listed, I dont know where to start...


SuperNova said:


> I've read it years ago, but I think the sentiment is that no book, other than the Holy Bible itself can actually tell you your purpose in life. God created us for a purpose and that purpose is in his word. PDL is a bit selfish in that it is about making ones self feel good about what you are doing rather than doing whatever God's will is for you, whether or not it makes you feel good.
> 
> mt 6:33 explains my opinion
> 3But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well.


 


belle_reveuse28 said:


> See here.. http://www.discerningreader.com/book-reviews/the-purpose-driven-life
> 
> Better explanation than I can put into words HTH


 


alabama said:


> For me it's the reckless tailoring of scripture. He frequently quotes half a scripture to get his point across. But when you read or just happen to know the context AND the entire scripture it doesn't 'fit' his agenda.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Thank you ladies. I always listened to people talk about the book but never looked at reviews online. Its a completely different review. I am glad someone said something, thank you so much. First time I read it, I didnt finish it and forgot almost everything I read. I have been so eager to get into doing God's will for my life that I like Lord I'll do anything....I guess I was foolish in believing that a minister wouldnt publishing something deceiving. I have trouble following the bible sometimes...
> And book recommendations (i love books)? There's alot of books on this site you listed, I dont know where to start...



Best book to accompany the Bible is a good Strongs Concordance.  That way you can do word/subject studies based upon what the Holy Spirit leads you to study. That, along with some humble prayer asking God to teach you is the best.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 14, 2009)

I have one and I used it. What I am talking about is something the read like a sermon, if that makes sense. Like if the author mission was to take you through the life of Jesus, it could explain in depth certain points. Not a bible replacement but something to help me understand some of the difficult parts.


SuperNova said:


> Best book to accompany the Bible is a good Strongs Concordance. That way you can do word/subject studies based upon what the Holy Spirit leads you to study. That, along with some humble prayer asking God to teach you is the best.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I have one and I used it. What I am talking about is something the read like a sermon, if that makes sense. Like if the author mission was to take you through the life of Jesus, it could explain in depth certain points. Not a bible replacement but something to help me understand some of the difficult parts.



Oh, I see, I don't have any suggestions off the top of my head.  Do you have a home church?


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Mar 14, 2009)

SuperNova said:


> Best book to accompany the Bible is a good Strongs Concordance. That way you can do word/subject studies based upon what the Holy Spirit leads you to study. That, along with some humble prayer asking God to teach you is the best.


 

And may I humbly add... Reading and understanding the Bible takes study and perseverance.  The Bible was meant to cause us to spend time learning what's there... It was meant to require thought, discernment and reason.  Therefore, we are not to be deterred from reading it because it is difficult.  But I do understand when a person says they struggle reading it.  A great resource to is getting a study Bible.  I have the New King James Study Bible by Zondervan.  It's really good because as I read along, I go to the bottom and read the study notes on what I'm reading.  It explains a lot of things thoroughly.   As SuperNova suggested, a concordance is great as well.  

There are great Bible study guides out there, but when one studys the Bible, one must study things in proper context.  Like for instance, you dont focus on a particular verse outside of the context it was written.  And so it is better to read the chapter and focus on teh chapter, and also the history of the time, what was going on politically, historically... But these things are all listed in my study Bible.  So when I read a chapter or begin a book, my Bible tells me who wrote the book, what time it was written, what the essence of the book was about, why they wrote it, and hwat was going on in the society during that time that reflects what teh book was being written for, as well as why God inspired the person to write what they wrote.  

Finding a good apologetics site is also great, because if it is correct, it explains many of the discrepancies and confusions peopel have with certain bible passages.  A good site to go to is www.letusreason.org.  There are many others if you want to email me, I"ll find them for you.. [email protected]. 

The Bible commands us to study and show thyself approved... That means we have the responsibility to learning and knowing God's Word.  We can't love a God truly that we dont know, but it is also for our benefit and edification that we have understanding.  

There are some great books, written by sound theologists regarding Biblical doctrine, the church, etc...  Some good authors are John Piper, John Thomas, Jonathan Edwards to name a few.   Another book, Systematic Theology, although rather lengthy, and probably not good to start exactly there, is a book you'd want to definitely read..   Also, Scripture Alone by James R. White....  These are ones I can think of off the top of my head...   But start in the apologetics section of www.letusreason.org.  I think there is a post in there about how to study the Bible for those getting started...  HTH


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 14, 2009)

Sure do. First Baptist Church of Glenarden. I was just asking you guys. I'll talk to some people tomorrow. Thanks.


SuperNova said:


> Oh, I see, I don't have any suggestions off the top of my head. Do you have a home church?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 14, 2009)

This is good information. Thank you. 

I have the Nelson's Complete Study System bible. Maybe I'm simple but I laugh sometimes because 1/3 of the page is scripture and the rest is analysis. I read through it mostly but I always like imaginative writing. 

I guess thats way I like books because I like to read people's point of views regarding scripture. I am much more careful not to let the book replace reading scripture everyday. And not that I let books determine my walk. I always eventually make a choice to continue to read or not. Like that Steve Harvey book...done after first chapter but it wasnt a christain book anyway so what was i thinking?

Though Ive been in church all my life, my real Christian walk is just beginning and I want to please God as best I can. Re-evaluating everything I've ever been taught. I am finding my flaw is not being careful of the things I take in that claim to be sound christian books. Pray for me on that. Last thing I need in these last days is to continue to believe the lies of the world. It can literally have eternal ramifications. 

You ladies are such a blessing.  



belle_reveuse28 said:


> And may I humbly add... Reading and understanding the Bible takes study and perseverance. The Bible was meant to cause us to spend time learning what's there... It was meant to require thought, discernment and reason. Therefore, we are not to be deterred from reading it because it is difficult. But I do understand when a person says they struggle reading it. A great resource to is getting a study Bible. I have the New King James Study Bible by Zondervan. It's really good because as I read along, I go to the bottom and read the study notes on what I'm reading. It explains a lot of things thoroughly. As SuperNova suggested, a concordance is great as well.
> 
> There are great Bible study guides out there, but when one studys the Bible, one must study things in proper context. Like for instance, you dont focus on a particular verse outside of the context it was written. And so it is better to read the chapter and focus on teh chapter, and also the history of the time, what was going on politically, historically... But these things are all listed in my study Bible. So when I read a chapter or begin a book, my Bible tells me who wrote the book, what time it was written, what the essence of the book was about, why they wrote it, and hwat was going on in the society during that time that reflects what teh book was being written for, as well as why God inspired the person to write what they wrote.
> 
> ...


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Mar 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Sure do. First Baptist Church of Glenarden. I was just asking you guys. I'll talk to some people tomorrow. Thanks.


 

Hey PrettyFace, 
    How close are you to Capitol Hill?  I see you live in the DMV?  I do too.. I go to Capitoil Hill Baptist... Excellent teaching, sound doctrine!  they are passionate about the purity of the gospel and keeping doctrine as the most important thing in their church.. the teaching is awesome...  and you will find a lot of learning resources there and those willing to help you... the elders and laypeople are really committed to biblical truths and understanding and spreading that amongst the congregation...  the worship is a little sleepy for me, but the singing of hymns always moves my heart because of the words... they really bring you to a heart of repentance and joy for knowing the Lord.. but the music is the least of our worries.. we should definitely and foremost be worried about the teaching at a church, and you will find excellent teaching there... let me know.. i'll be there tomorrow if you're interested in coming,a nd i'll be there next week too.. i'm in the process of joining... i love it there...


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Mar 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> This is good information. Thank you.
> 
> I have the Nelson's Complete Study System bible. Maybe I'm simple but I laugh sometimes because 1/3 of the page is scripture and the rest is analysis. I read through it mostly but I always like imaginative writing.
> 
> ...


 
YOu're so right... it does seem a lot more interesting to read peoples viewpoints on things but what's important is a person's approach... One thing too, if you are not solidly grounded in the truth of the word, whether you read something and decide toput it down or not, if you dont have solid theology, you can easily be swayed because you have no foundation on which to rightfully judge that what you're reading is true or not... My recommendation is to focus on the Word, and a few of the books I suggested about doctrine, and you'll be fine.. but get solidly grounded in the Word.. .reading allthe books about the Bible in the world will never be better than reading the bible itself.  We have Bible study Wednesday night.. it's so important ot be in a chuch with good teaching, because therefore you will benefit greatly from the bible study.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Mar 14, 2009)

CHeck this out...   http://adrianwarnock.com/2005/04/books-every-christian-should-read_01.htm

Also, there is a reading list suggestion on the site discerningreader.com.... check it out.. a lot of these books are recommended by the pastors and elders at my church, we also have in our bookstore... but also, ify oulook at the bottom of the page, it says recommendations by 9 Marks, well that is a ministry at my church... It has a list of books that are highly suggested... Most of tehm are the same you will see on the other lists... These are excelletn books to read...  

http://www.discerningreader.com/resources/reading-lists


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 14, 2009)

This is so true. I need to get grounded in this word and Im not quite there. God has been protecting me though. I thought PDL was a good book and it stop that. I've been seeing ALOT of God intervening over the past 2 months. He's doing something in me and making decisions for me I wouldnt make for myself. But I know its because I wake up praying and go to sleep praying and pray and think about Him all in between. He's protecting me and Glory to God for his protection. 



belle_reveuse28 said:


> YOu're so right... it does seem a lot more interesting to read peoples viewpoints on things but what's important is a person's approach... One thing too, if you are not solidly grounded in the truth of the word, whether you read something and decide toput it down or not, if you dont have solid theology, you can easily be swayed because you have no foundation on which to rightfully judge that what you're reading is true or not... My recommendation is to focus on the Word, and a few of the books I suggested about doctrine, and you'll be fine.. but get solidly grounded in the Word.. .reading allthe books about the Bible in the world will never be better than reading the bible itself. We have Bible study Wednesday night.. it's so important ot be in a chuch with good teaching, because therefore you will benefit greatly from the bible study.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah, this is exactly what I'm looking for. Something help guide you through the bible in a organized way to understand certain concepts. I am going to see my church bookstore has this. 



belle_reveuse28 said:


> CHeck this out... http://adrianwarnock.com/2005/04/books-every-christian-should-read_01.htm


----------



## hurricane (Mar 14, 2009)

alabama said:


> I read the book too. I had the book, the journal and the small book too. It is off. God told me my purpose. Everything else that I do should be to align myself with HIS will for my life. It's not about what I want to happen, it's what He wants me to do. I don't recommend that book to anyone.


 ________________________________________________________

*I also purchased this book. It was boring to me and I could not finish it. I guess the Holy Spirit would not let me go any further. Thank You Jesus. I threw it in the trash along with my other books by Juanita Bynum. I'm tired of listening to all theses voices. It's God's time now to speak to us through his word.*


----------



## hurricane (Mar 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Yeah, this is exactly what I'm looking for. Something help guide you through the bible in a organized way to understand certain concepts. I am going to see my church bookstore has this.


 ___________________________________________________________

*Purchase a commentary, concordance and biblical dictionary. This may help. Just start reading in Genesis and the Holy Spirit will do the rest.*


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 14, 2009)

hurricane said:


> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> *Purchase a commentary, concordance and biblical dictionary. This may help. Just start reading in Genesis and the Holy Spirit will do the rest.*


 
I tried this when I first started gettting my walk in line. Needless to say it didnt help too much.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I tried this when I first started gettting my walk in line. Needless to say it didnt help too much.


 
Try it again hon. I struggled at first trying to understand on my own but if you determine to read the word from beginning to end without ceasing the Holy Spirit will lead and guide you along the way. It takes commitment and a lot of patience.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Oh My Lord....This speaks volumes. After listening to Paul Washer's Shocking Message, I began to think about really getting to know Jesus. So I began reading Matthews. It was amazing how anyone that spread the gospel wasnt "nice" about it, including Jesus. I was convicted and thought "If God choose me, I have to get serious about this thing." Thank you for posting.


Good point...  

Have you ever noticed how the 'world' or those who oppose 'us' and our doctrine, are the ones who are actually doing the 'forcing' their beliefs upon everyone and not so much Christians as we are so accused of?

Example:  The media; the movies, TV which was once 'family friendly' and now I'm even leery of turning it on for concern of what I see.   The ABC network is getting way out of hand with it's 'situations' of sexual preferences.   I don't want to see two women interacting sexually nor even the suggestion of it; let alone two men.   It's was already bad enough to see interactions of heterosexial couples, married or unmarried on TV shows/movies.    

My point is that those who oppose morality, are the ones who are broadcasting and shoving immoral behavior all over the air waves exposing not only adults but children as well.   Shows like 'Will and Grace' are on during the time that 'latch key' children arrive home from school and parents are still at work.   It's a sad shame and the minute someone says something to protest it, we're accused of the most ridiculous accusations, when yet, it's the opposers who are the creators of all this mess that are wrong and don't want to admit it.  

I'm not compromising just because someone doesn't like my protests.  As Christians, we have to take and maintain a stand and not give up or wimp out by saying, "As long as it doesn't affect me personally....      This is a prime example of what this thread is about, which are Chrisitians who have been snuffed out and wimped out of their fire for the Lord.   Their Christian walk is no longer shod with the preparation of peace, but with wet spagetti noodles for legs that can't handle walking the straight and narrow path, let alone fit through the eye of a needle.  

Anyway, you've made an excellent point and I take it very seriously.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I tried this when I first started gettting my walk in line. Needless to say it didnt help too much.


 The understanding will come to you, precious one.  It will   Just don't feel intimidated by anything or anyone.   The only person who has mastered the knowledge of God is God Himself.   He'll speak to your heart, whatever it is you need knowledge or understanding of.   That's how I learned and am still learning.   

Your willing heart is the most important element of all.  I know of many people who know the Bible inside out/ and still don't understand what it means.    

Blessings


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 14, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> Try it again hon. I struggled at first trying to understand on my own but if you determine to read the word from beginning to end without ceasing the Holy Spirit will lead and guide you along the way. It takes commitment and a lot of patience.


LEt me rephrase that. It didn't work because my brain doesn't work that way. My goals right now are the learn to be a Christ follower. So Ill read new testament first which i'm doing now and Ill go back to get history and deeper wisdom. Just how i'm wired


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't get me wrong. I Love My Church. Gospel filled bible teaching church. they have something going on everyday teaching the word. Their not the problem. I just been playing church all these years and now God told me it's time to prepare.


belle_reveuse28 said:


> Hey PrettyFace,
> How close are you to Capitol Hill?  I see you live in the DMV?  I do too.. I go to Capitoil Hill Baptist... Excellent teaching, sound doctrine!  they are passionate about the purity of the gospel and keeping doctrine as the most important thing in their church.. the teaching is awesome...  and you will find a lot of learning resources there and those willing to help you... the elders and laypeople are really committed to biblical truths and understanding and spreading that amongst the congregation...  the worship is a little sleepy for me, but the singing of hymns always moves my heart because of the words... they really bring you to a heart of repentance and joy for knowing the Lord.. but the music is the least of our worries.. we should definitely and foremost be worried about the teaching at a church, and you will find excellent teaching there... let me know.. i'll be there tomorrow if you're interested in coming,a nd i'll be there next week too.. i'm in the process of joining... i love it there...


----------



## momi (Mar 15, 2009)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Yall are on fire in this thread! I'm loving it... pure truth! The Bible said that IT is the final authority, and IT is sufficient.. .Therefore, nothing shall be added or taken away from it. All these preachers preaching this feel-good gospel full of half-truths, sensationalism and everything else is completely leading people down the path to destruction and falling away from the faith. I dont know how many friends I had in the past that were part of this word-faith movement of speaking things into existence who haven't realized this stuff is borderline witchcraft, if not completely so... The Bible directs us and instructs us in such matters... People think because it works then it must be from God, and I think where is your reason. God gave us reason, discernment and intellect for a reason. But how many preachers are telling people to leave theri intellect and reason at the door when they enter the church.. .BEcause they dont want you to think and use your head and discern God's truth, and the fact that they are not preaching it.. Matthew 23 (?) tells us that in the end times there will be deceivers and liars who will preach a false gospel to those with itching ears to hear what they want to hear and to go after their own lusts, and that they will be able to mock all of the miracles Jesus has performed, and that Satan would appear as an angel of light, all of this would cause believers to fall away from teh faith, from their first love BECAUSE they did not have the LOVE of the TRUTH in their hearts.... We have to have the guts and desire to long for and love truth in it's most purest form, and keep it sacred and above all things... God's Word is true through and through.... But a lie only has to contain a little bit of truth to be believable...
> 
> The purpose driven life is a bunch of hogwash, and many other books out here professing to be Christian... Even the book The Shack, and a bunch of others.... Ladies, if you want good apologetic reviews on Christian books and theology, go here. http://www.discerningreader.com/book-reviews/the-purpose-driven-life ...... There are whole lots of books there that have been reviewed by some great people with amazing discernment and bibilical knowledge... Also, for other apologetics issues, visit www.letusreason.org. The writer is Hawaiian, and his English isn't perfect, so show a little gracde, but you'll definitely get the point...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the quotes!  You seem to be passionate about this subject.  My dad teaches apologetics so I always have been, in these last days it is difficult and I have to pray against fear when speaking the truth.  I seem to always be the one with "something to say", but I just want to be RIGHT and dont want us to MISS God!


----------



## momi (Mar 15, 2009)

Sometimes I feel _so alone _in my convictions and thoughts... I don't have many friends at all, and the few I do have aren't interested in such things.  

It would be nice to have someone to pray and learn with in my area.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2009)

momi said:


> Sometimes I feel _so alone _in my convictions and thoughts... I don't have many friends at all, and the few I do have aren't interested in such things.
> 
> It would be nice to have someone to pray and learn with in my area.


 I will be praying for you, momi...that the Lord will bring someone to you in your area.  You are never alone!

Blessings to you, always.


----------



## momi (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I will be praying for you, momi...that the Lord will bring someone to you in your area. You are never alone!
> 
> Blessings to you, always.


 

Thanks Wavy!

Blessings to you and your family as well


----------



## jwhitley6 (Mar 16, 2009)

momi said:


> Sometimes I feel _so alone _in my convictions and thoughts... I don't have many friends at all, and the few I do have aren't interested in such things.
> 
> It would be nice to have someone to pray and learn with in my area.


 
I sooo feel you on this.  I just had a mini breakdown last night.  Thank God for a young Deacon-in-training from my church who talked with me for 3 hours about this Christian walk.  Sometimes I feel like the only one who wants to live for God.  I've been churched all my life, but recently began really seeking a real relationship with God and his purpose for my life.  Needless to say, narrow is the way and many do not find it/care to find it. 

I will pray you find the support you need in your area.


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Mar 25, 2009)

The biggest problem with this is TOLERANCE.  When every group, lifestyle and niche population starting demanding tolerance and Christians starting seeing it as a "good" compromise and the devil moved on to his next step step.Acceptance. And too many of us have accepted this madness. It's time to spit it out.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 25, 2009)

AnnDriena_ said:


> The biggest problem with this is TOLERANCE. When every group, lifestyle and niche population starting demanding tolerance and Christians starting seeing it as a "good" compromise and the devil moved on to his next step step.Acceptance. And too many of us have accepted this madness. It's time to spit it out.


Good post


----------



## BeautyPoint (Dec 1, 2009)

Amen! 
We also need to be leary of some of the Diversity & Inclusion programs in the marketplace. Alot of D & I programs have hidden agendas behind them. Satan uses some of those programs to push his Gay & Lesbian agenda (and for an unisex & bad fruit-bearing society). These programs can be VERY deceptive. 

The company I work for is big on "D & I" and when I first started, for some reason I never latched on to it and it never settled in my spirit although the program is suppose to be for "good". Alot of it preaches on acceptance and tolerance for others, EXCEPT for in my observation, Christians. The roles have been reversed and Christians are now being silenced and pretty much forced into hiding.  



AnnDriena_ said:


> *The biggest problem with this is TOLERANCE. When every group, lifestyle and niche population starting demanding tolerance and Christians* starting seeing it as a "good" compromise and the devil moved on to his next step step.Acceptance. And too many of us have accepted this madness. It's time to spit it out.


----------



## joy2day (Dec 1, 2009)

Delight2him, thanks so much for bumping this thread...it is soooo on time for me. And thanks to Nice for starting it earlier this year...this ain't nothin but the truth.


----------



## lejardinier (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you Nice & Wavy..I missed this thread when it first started and am glad to read all of the posts. Seeing everyone on fire for God is inspirational. Thanks again. God bless you all and Merry Christmas.
     The sermon by Paul Washer that is referred to above and his other sermons on the HeartCry Missionary Society website are worth listening to.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 11, 2009)

lejardinier said:


> Thank you Nice & Wavy..I missed this thread when it first started and am glad to read all of the posts. Seeing everyone on fire for God is inspirational. Thanks again. God bless you all and Merry Christmas.
> The sermon by Paul Washer that is referred to above and his other sermons on the HeartCry Missionary Society website are worth listening to.


Thank you for reading this, lejardinier!  I will listen to him.


----------



## goldielocs (Dec 11, 2009)

AnnDriena_ said:


> The biggest problem with this is TOLERANCE. When every group, lifestyle and niche population starting demanding tolerance and Christians starting seeing it as a "good" compromise and the devil moved on to his next step step.Acceptance. And too many of us have accepted this madness. *It's time to spit it out*.


 

Girl, this was so on point I had to Thank You again!!!


----------



## Laela (Jul 7, 2010)

Subscribing to read later....


----------



## donna894 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this Laela.  Its right on time for me.


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 8, 2010)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Can someone explain to me why Purpose driven life is not recommended?



I have read the book and I love it. Things that I have learned:

1. It is not about me
2. I have to submit to the will of God
3. I was created for a purpose
4. I am uniquely made and I should praise God for it
5. Meditate on God's word (think about it continuously) 
6. God wants you to spend time with Him (He wants a relationship)
7. I do things for the honor and glory of God. 
8. I should be Christ-like (no you are not Christ but with each day as a Christian you should be striving to be more like Him)

If all of this seems basic, then this might not be the book for you. This book helped me to jump start my relationship with God. 



HeChangedMyName said:


> I've read it years ago, but I think the sentiment is that* no book, other than the Holy Bible itself can actually tell you your purpose in life.*



The only purpose the book tells you is that we have to serve God. How we  do it can be done in many different ways. 



> God created us for a purpose and that purpose is in his word. * PDL is a bit selfish in that it is about making ones self feel good about what you are doing rather than doing whatever God's will is for you*, whether or not it makes you feel good.


The only thing that I got from the book is that it is all about God, His will be done. 

This book is like any other book, you read it, take what you want from it, and you move on. It is not the gospel.  



Delightful2Him said:


> Amen!
> We also need to be leary of some of the Diversity & Inclusion programs in the marketplace. Alot of D & I programs have hidden agendas behind them. Satan uses some of those programs to push his Gay & Lesbian agenda (and for an unisex & bad fruit-bearing society). These programs can be VERY deceptive.
> 
> The company I work for is big on "D & I" and when I first started, for some reason I never latched on to it and it never settled in my spirit although the program is suppose to be for "good". Alot of it preaches on acceptance and tolerance for others, EXCEPT for in my observation, Christians. *The roles have been reversed and Christians are now being silenced and pretty much forced into hiding.*



I see a lot of Christians roll over and accept what society does. The same thing they want you to be a part of, is the same thing they will push you out of if you align yourself with God. 

The other day a heard how passing out bibles after school on religious tolerance day (or a day similar to that) was banned. You could do one of two things when something that affects us happens: 

1. roll over and allow it to happen
2. stand up for God

We are one body in Christ. If it happens one of us, it is happening to all of us.


----------



## Laela (Feb 9, 2011)

That is why Jesus left us a prayer model, so that whatever we ask, it's always according to God's will. Praying according to His will keeps me in Trust mode.  To explain: I believe Jeremiah 29:11, that God has nothing but good for me, whatever it is. His best, if you will. If what I desire  is according to His will, I will receive it. If it's not, I trust Him, because my prayer is according to His will. (Hope this makes sense.)

The "name it/claim it" can be misleading, if praying according to God's will isn't emphasized. IOW, I can't claim what is not God's will for my life, I'll surely lose it if I "get" it by any means. What God gives me, no man can take away.  

Joseph was a prosperous man in Egypt, even as a slave, because God was _with _him. With riches, he was prosperous. Without riches, he was prosperous. It's God's presence in his life that made him prosperous, not material things. 

_... Your will be done on Earth, as it is in Heaven_... Amein




belle_reveuse28 said:


> HOw many poeple would continue to sow seed offerings, and name this and claim that, if they knew half of the things they asked for God was in no condition to grant... These pastors are worrked about their "flocks" having cars, money, clothes this and that, while they are spiritually dead and thirsty for a real relationship and encounter with the Lord.  God isn't our sugardaddy or fairy godmother dispensing gifts at our beckon call...  How dare we disrespect Him as so and reduce Him to a mere santa claus...  Let me stop here.. cause I get fired up... hahaha.. but I know yall feel me


----------



## Laela (Feb 9, 2011)

Today is later... 




Laela said:


> Subscribing to read later....


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2011)

Laela said:


> Today is later...


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 10, 2011)

I do not understand the fuss. The One Who created each of us for a purpose is the only One Who can reveal it to each of us. Ask Him, not man!


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> I do not understand the fuss. The One Who created each of us for a purpose is the only One Who can reveal it to each of us. Ask Him, not man!


 'Tis true but the ppl want a man that they can see and touch and hear with all of their human parts just like when the children of Israel desired a king in the OT. They wanted to be like the world (all of the surrounding nations). So many of us want to be like the world too...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 5, 2013)

Thinking this thread needs to be reposted for someone to read.

Blessings!


----------

